# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ndertesa e re qe po ndertohet ne Tirane

## Qerim

E kam fjalen per ate ndertesen e re te larte 23 kate , prane selise se PD-se. Po ndertohet me majen me te gjere se sa baza, ne forme piramide me b... lart.A eshte kjo gje e mundur ne arkitekture, sepse une per vete nuk kam pare dicka te tille.

----------


## Jack Watson

> E kam fjalen per ate ndertesen e re te larte 23 kate , prane selise se PD-se. Po ndertohet me majen me te gjere se sa baza, ne forme piramide me b... lart.A eshte kjo gje e mundur ne arkitekture, sepse une per vete nuk kam pare dicka te tille.



Ja pra eshte qe eshte risi e re, e vecanta e kesaj ndertese.

Sipas planit, ndertesa nis ne formë elipsi dhe përfundon në formë drejtëkëndëshi në majë. Fiks para dy ditësh kam qenë në majën e kësaj kulle dhe eshte me te vertete fantastike, duke pare katin e pare elips e katin e fundit drejtekendesh. Gjithsej do te jete 24 kate ose 85 metra e larte. Jane edhe 4-ter kate nentoke parking.

----------


## Apollyon

Do jete fantastike, edhe PO, eshte e mundur te behet nje ndertese e tille.

----------


## goldian

nje mrekulli

----------


## Qerim

Puna eshte se do te jete shume e ekspozuar ndaj termeteve.

Meqe eshte dicka e re, a nuk mendoni se po behet eksperiment me Shqiperine ?

----------


## benseven11

Keq,ndertese e pasigurte,kurre bazamenti nuk duhet jete me i ngushte se sa kati
i siperm ne tarace.Ndertimi ne qender te tiranes,kercenim per popullaten.
Pamja e nderteses si te ai filmi horror Walled In (2009).
Jetojme ne epoken Green ne arkitekture dhe ekonomi.
Arkitektura duhet te kishte me shume elemente xhamllek,per perdorim me te paket te energjise elektrike dhe ambjent me te shendetshem brenda nderteses,me shume drite dielli.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Keq,ndertese e pasigurte,kurre bazamenti nuk duhet jete me i ngushte se sa kati
> i siperm ne tarace.Ndertimi ne qender te tiranes,kercenim per popullaten.
> Pamja e nderteses si te ai filmi horror Walled In (2009).


Po pse ja fut kot mer burr, ti bashk me ate qerimin, kur as qe ia ke idene rreth asaj ndertese, as kush e projekton, as kush e nderton, as kush e projekton.

----------


## PINK

lum si ju qe jetoni atje dhe do shijoni bukurira te tilla. Qefi na behet dhe ne .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

Jack po ja marrin frymen Tirones.

bukuria nuk ka fund asnjiher.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Ndertese e pasigurt? Ca i kini keto qe thoni more...mos u beni eksperte ne fusha qe sju takojne. Per pamjen dhe bukurine mund te thoni care te doni se ajo eshte relative. Por per te tjerat.......

----------


## Edvin83

Aq te pangopur jane grabitesit e tokes ne Tirane, saqe edhe ajrin siper varrit te pashait turk e kane bere ndertese....Gje me te shemtuar s'ke ku gjen.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Aq te pangopur jane grabitesit e tokes ne Tirane, saqe edhe ajrin siper varrit te pashait turk e kane bere ndertese....Gje me te shemtuar s'ke ku gjen.


shume e sakte,

kam degjaur qe po e nderton Dulaku, e vertete?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> lum si ju qe jetoni atje dhe do shijoni bukurira te tilla. Qefi na behet dhe ne .


tall bucen ti tall,

se ju anej e kemi barin infinity,

knej vetem beton dhe asfalt ka mbet.

vend me bar ke vetem tek shpatet e lanes,... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Jack Watson

> shume e sakte,
> 
> kam degjaur qe po e nderton Dulaku, e vertete?


Jo nuk e nderton Dulaku, eshte nje tjeter. Kjo ndertese behet sipas planit francez. Me e dhjera eshte se do behet nje tjeter pallat ke lulishtja para PD-se, i kishin vu gardhin sot. Do behet xhungel pallatash aty.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Per e shemtuar eshte e shemtuar, skam cthem....Te pakten nga renderat keshtu duket. Mbase e realizuar mund te dale me mire. 
Nga ajo qe shoh me duket fare jashte shkalle, si ciban ne ate zone te tiranes. 
Hajt mo, do e kini si pishtar,mund ta perdorni gjithmone si vend takimi  :buzeqeshje: 

Don't worry be happy!

----------


## strange

> Po pse ja fut kot mer burr, ti bashk me ate qerimin, kur as qe ia ke idene rreth asaj ndertese, *as kush e projekton*, as kush e nderton, *as kush e projekton*.


Sa here eshte projektuar kjo ndertes? lol  :ngerdheshje: 


E bukur qenka ndërtesa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qerim

> Me e dhjera eshte se do behet nje tjeter pallat ke lulishtja para PD-se, i kishin vu gardhin sot. Do behet xhungel pallatash aty.
> __


Jo, e ke gabim. Aty i kane vene gardhin per te shembur kioskat dhe per ta kthyer ne lulishte model.

Une nuk kam gje per anen estetike te nderteses.jam i sigurte se do te jete nje perle komoditeti dhe bukurie, me pamjen si Zambak. 

Thjesht shpreha shqetesimin tim, pasi nuk kam pare arkitekture te tille.

----------


## Apollyon

> Keq,ndertese e pasigurte,kurre bazamenti nuk duhet jete me i ngushte se sa kati


Varet nga projekti, ka ndertesa neper bote qe ti habitesh nese sheh disa dokumentare per ndertesa gjigande te ndertuara jashte imagjinares... nderkoh qe jan edhe shum te sigurta ndaj termeteve.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Jo, e ke gabim. Aty i kane vene gardhin per te shembur kioskat dhe per ta kthyer ne lulishte model.



Mu me tha njeri qe ka nje firme ndertimi qe do ta bejne pallat aty, i ka dal pronari tokes dhe e ka dhene per pallat, + lejen e bashkise. Keshtu e di une. Po ishalla eshte ashtu si thu ti.

----------


## Qyfyre

Ndonje bukur e vecante nuk eshte, por projekt shume interesant.

----------

